# Electric Lawn Mower Upgrade



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

42v LiPo pack using old R1 cells. 10s 6p 1kWh.
Ive ordered a 4.5v and a 5v solar panel from EBay so I can test which will charge each individual cell block better.


----------



## hmincr (Jan 20, 2012)

You keep boosting the power and you are going to end up with a "hover" mower.


----------

